# Make Your Own Hand Fitting Tools



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Following a tip from someone I know in the trade I made myself some no expense spared *spent* hand fitting tools.

Simply grab some golf tees, cut the end off one to make a second hand pusher, cut the end off another and either drill a hole or use the tip of a Stanley knife (as I did) to hollow a dimple out.

Pretty they ain't but they've worked a treat for me in tandem with a lump of Rodico (you could prob use Blu-Tac I suppose) to lift the hands into place.

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

No cost tools I like! Been thinking about ball point pen cases - they already have the hole drilled absolutely central anyway, and since they're tapered, you should be able to create a tool for almost any size of hands up to small clocks :yes:

:weed:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

mel said:


> No cost tools I like!


Along the same lines - the tight b**  **'s dial protector!









(and yes, before anyone asks I have actually used this - mainly because I'm too disorganised to have ordered a proper one by the time I wanted to do some hand swaps!  )


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> No cost tools I like! Been thinking about ball point pen cases


There's a lot of DYO watch stuff related sites that mention those as a perfectly acceptable tool for the job. Never tried it though...


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

mel said:


> ball point pen cases - they already have the hole drilled absolutely central anyway, and since they're tapered, you should be able to create a tool for almost any size of hands up to small clocks :yes:


Aye, I've used them with success in the past, and don't forget the innards of the pen either.

The plastic tube that contains the ink is of a smaller bore, but please remember to cut the tube from the end that doesn't contain the ink 

Dial protectors - cut up plastic bottles, preferably flat sided - ie milk bottles


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's some I made from Delrin (acetal) rod:


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

clockworks said:


> Here's some I made from Delrin (acetal) rod:


Very nice - much more refined than my rather crude efforts. How are you turning them down - by hand or on a mini lathe?


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I've got a small clockmaker's lathe (Cowells 90CW)


----------

